

Tell NH: All the website reviews on HN indexed by Google - liquimoon

http://www.google.ca/search?q=review+my+site%3Anews.ycombinator.com&#38;ie=utf-8&#38;oe=utf-8&#38;aq=t&#38;rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&#38;client=firefox-a<p>Search term on Google:
review my site:news.ycombinator.com<p>I've also created a Linkedin group where people can ask help on reviewing their websites and projects:
http://www.linkedin.com/groups?gid=2998582&#38;trk=anetsrch_name&#38;goback=.gdr_1272665375838_1
======
brk
As a New Hampshire resident I appreciate this link, but I think it's
applicable to hackers in all states...

